# ---Rimless 25 gallon planted tank---



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

_My new 25 gallon tank..I'll take photos as it goes. _
The day it started..









Crooked pic..








Filled with Ada


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

nice tank, is this another planted shrimp tank?

I spy rc's in the background...gas or electric?


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> nice tank, is this another planted shrimp tank?
> 
> I spy rc's in the background...gas or electric?


Its going to be a planted shrimp tank sometime.. 
Rc's are mostly electric only 1 gas.


----------

